# #ThrowbackThursday: Looking Back on the B1 Fox



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Be it design language, a technology theme or nomenclature, Audi is today one of the most consistent automotive brands on the market. There was a day though that Audi was not so well defined. It was the 1970s, the brand had both been freshly relaunched and had changed hands from Mercedes-Benz to Volkswagen. A rebirth in America was also in the cards and along came the Fox.

Read more HERE:

http://fourtitude.com/news/vintage-...ckthursday-fox-marked-early-years-in-america/


----------



## isaacjd (Mar 21, 2013)

*Audi Fox*


----------



## yelloa3gti (Nov 2, 2000)

Awesome write up!


----------

